# Suggestions on a robust UTV Battery



## darkavenue73 (Jan 30, 2019)

It's time for a new battery on a JD Gator 625i with a dump bed. I'm running a Boss Power V Xt. Of course there are headlights, but also a strobe, front and back LED lights on the roof, and a cab heater.

Would like your thoughts on a suitable battery to run these accessories in cold weather. Right now the stock battery is still there.

P.S. Looking to add a bed spreader (possibly with a vibrator) so add that to the mix. If anyone is selling a spreader that would fit, I'd be interested....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Battery, what's your alternator output?


----------



## darkavenue73 (Jan 30, 2019)

Specs say:

*Charging System: Stator / Flywheel-Type Alternator*
Voltage Rectifier and Regulator Module Output at 1150 RPM (Idle) 7 Amps

Voltage Rectifier and Regulator Module Output at 4100 RPM (Full Throttle) 16 Amps


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

In general, I always try to get the highest capacity battery that will fit

If your existing battery brand served you well, just stick with them


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would look for a deepcycle battery.
Maybe even take it the way most guys who plow do and add another battery..

Good reading...

https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/rm-rider-exchange/benefits-adding-second-battery-utv/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Odyssey


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We added an additional deep cycle battery to ours along with I high tech battery isolate module. All other stuff is run off the deep cycle battery so the normal battery runs the unit. Original battery is charged to opens an charges deep cycle battery. If there is excessive load draw it opens for a moment than load goes away it goes back to charging. Help from overloading charging system


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

You need to upgrade the charging system with a optional belt driven alternator. The built in stator charger on the engine is not enough amperage to operate all of the add on accessories. Good luck.


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

If your unit does not have an external alternator, here's an example of what you need:https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-High-Capacity-Alternator-Kit-BM23585.html


----------

